# Banjo Cottage 2013



## darbians (Jun 25, 2013)

I read that you can hear banjos playing outside at night so at about 3am I went to have a listen. Walking across a farmers field in the fenland winter sucks!! Only as I get near I discover a ditch so turn round and head home. I return the next day with a revised route to avoid the ditch and it could well be colder! So I wander in and this is what I find.

Upstairs



In The Pink 




One Lonely Resident

Downstairs




Rustic Fitted Kitchen As Standard




Fireplace

By this time my hands are freezing only been inside about 15 minutes, I thought grab an external and get to the car. Its bloody snowing now!!! You cant actually see the snow but it was pretty harsh.




Banjo Cottage

Sorry I forgot to remove the dust spots on the last shot. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely shots!
We have driven by here so many times, I could kick myself! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2013)

Bleak house!great photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 25, 2013)

*Bout time you got theseup! 
Like it... Moody...*


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 25, 2013)

*Bout time you got theseup! 
Like it... Moody...*


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely shots. I don't see no banjo, though.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 25, 2013)

Did you hear the banjos then?  Looks like a great little place. Fantastic shots, love the last one especially


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 25, 2013)

very nice photos
ive just done a couple of fenland houses too
their remoteness makes them refreshingly untrashed


----------



## darbians (Jun 25, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Lovely shots!
> We have driven by here so many times, I could kick myself!
> Thanks for sharing!



You must be quite near to me then and thankyou


----------



## darbians (Jun 25, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> Did you hear the banjos then?  Looks like a great little place. Fantastic shots, love the last one especially


 Sorry no Banjos and thanks


----------



## darbians (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks to all of you 


The Wombat said:


> very nice photos
> ive just done a couple of fenland houses too
> their remoteness makes them refreshingly untrashed



They do I found a real beauty the other week


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 26, 2013)

darbians said:


> You must be quite near to me then and thankyou



We travel to Norfolk a lot, and pass here on the way, and on the way home, to Leicestershire


----------



## Pen15 (Jun 27, 2013)

Love the images and processing 

Great little find.


----------

